
Python overtakes Java to become second-most popular language on GitHub - elorant
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/07/python_java_github_javascript/
======
hans1729
1) Js

2) Python

3) Java

4) PHP

5) C#

6) C++

7) TypeScript

8) Shell

9) C

10) Ruby

Also, Objective C dropped out in 2016 (replaced by TypeScript).

...I didn't expect PHP on #4 or TypeScript on #7, but it makes sense I guess.
Btw, PHP held its #4 steadily since 2015 (and was #3 previously)

~~~
moksly
I have a friend who works with PHP, and we used to tease him a lot about it.
The truth is though, that with everyone building web-based tools, even for
enterprise sized applications for to handle things like the workflow of a
hospital. Well PHP is actually rather suited for all that, so is Python and
Ruby.

JAVA meanwhile has lost its academic connection in a lot of places, and a lot
of fresh graduates genuinely don’t want to work with it.

C# is C#, .Net Core is fast and Microsoft are suddenly popular, but they are
truly neglecting a lot of their old backend libraries in a typical Microsoft
fashion. Which means you have to write a ton of enhancement or replacement
libraries, even to work with Microsoft’s own AD.

